# New white Ibanez 7-strings RG1527M.



## playstopause (Jan 7, 2009)

I saw that on Jemsite (and in the "New ibanez 7s rumors" thread here) and I think it deserves a thread of it's own. So here it is.  Hell, it's not everyday that Ibanez comes up with a maple fretboard 7-strings! Too bad it's freakin' basswood again.





From Jemsite : 

2009 Prestige Guitars - Page 7 - Jemsite


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 7, 2009)

Crap. Black headstock with white body . Sigh.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm gonna get one and slap in some white dimarzio's and re-finish that headstock white.



Yum.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 7, 2009)

I thought that was a mockup someone here made


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 7, 2009)

The only things that would fix that guitar, IMO, would be changing the body to something other than basswood (mahogany/alder/ash would be good choices), matching headstock and if they were feeling really ballsy give it the good ol' Xiphos reverse 7 headstock shape! They're getting closer, but still seem to miss the mark.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 7, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> I thought that was a mockup someone here made



There was many mockups made but that's the real deal.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 7, 2009)

So if that is shown at NAMM, how long will it be before it is available in store?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2009)

Why basswood why :/

And to be honest I think the headstock is better black, too much white otherwise


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 7, 2009)

If they gave it an ash body they could just forgo the paint and oil that bitch up.  




playstopause said:


> There was many mockups made but that's the real deal.



well I'll be damned


----------



## jymellis (Jan 7, 2009)

i love it! i dont see the black headstock though


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh god I love maple and white

BUT THE BASSWOOD!? WHY!?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jan 7, 2009)

you know, I'm not even going to complain about the black headstock, doesn't bother me really, and I'm not going to complain about Ibanez making an RG out of out basswood, granted a lot of people don't like it, but it's what they've been doing since 87, so I wouldn't expect them to go out of the way to change it that much. But I will say, fuck yes, something that isn't BLACK.... AND it has a maple fretboard!? YESSSSSSSSS

sign me up!


----------



## Demeyes (Jan 7, 2009)

That looks really sweet. I like the maple fretboard on it. I don't mind the headstock too much but it would have looked nicer in white or unfinished. I can't wait to see real proper pics of it.


----------



## jymellis (Jan 7, 2009)

i dont mind the headstock i just dont understand why lol. i wonder if thats a proto pic or actual production? only time will tell for us snoopers. i guess ill be the first to ask the REAL question! $ ????.?? how much


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2009)

Basswood. 

Unmatching headstock.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 7, 2009)

If it was mahogany and had a fixed bridge, I'd consider buying it.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd be all over that if the headstock was white. Oh well. Now it's down to Loomis vs Xiphos for me.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 7, 2009)

I have no problem with basswood.... They have a unique sound that I like. It would be nice to have a white headstock, but i'd imagine the price will go up if it did.


----------



## teelguitars (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't expect Ibanez to do anything their customers want anymore. If it weren't for their necks they would be dead to me.


----------



## arktan (Jan 7, 2009)

The black headstock indicates that there must be at least 1 other sevenstring guitar with a maple fretboard that will come out for 2009 or summer 2009 or 2010 (since it won't be white ). Why? Because they can save money and keep the costs a bit lower that way. If they would release 1 maple-fretboard guitar this year they could paint it aswell white.

And you know what? I like that guitar. A white headstock would simply be too much. It looks classy right there how it is.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> Basswood.
> 
> Unmatching headstock.



+1


----------



## technomancer (Jan 7, 2009)

arktan said:


> The black headstock indicates that there must be at least 1 other sevenstring guitar with a maple fretboard that will come out for 2009 or summer 2009 or 2010 (since it won't be white ). Why? Because they can save money and keep the costs a bit lower that way. If they would release 1 maple-fretboard guitar this year they could paint it aswell white.
> 
> And you know what? I like that guitar. A white headstock would simply be too much. It looks classy right there how it is.



Actually your assumption is incorrect. Keeping the headstock black just means it can be done on the same paint line as all the other necks.

Given that this will probably be at a slight price premium over the 1527, that puts it >$1000 which is just not worth it IMHO 

It does look nice though.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 7, 2009)

teelguitars said:


> I don't expect Ibanez to do anything their customers want anymore. If it weren't for their necks they would be dead to me.


Basically this. If it wasn't for the fact I adore their necks and hate thick ones, I'd go and buy a Schecter Loomis TOM right now.


----------



## TMM (Jan 7, 2009)

Maple fb + Prestige neck + mini dots = win, whether the headstock is black or not. I mean, seriously, it's not that hard to repaint a headstock. I'm sorta happy to see it doesn't have a ZR trem, too.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a bit expensive though.


----------



## TMM (Jan 7, 2009)

GazPots said:


> It's a bit expensive though.



We don't even know the price yet. That said, so is the RG1527 brand new. Just wait till some kid's parents buy it for them, and they don't like it, so you can buy it on eBay.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Jan 7, 2009)

Well the headstock really isn't that hard to refinish if need be. I'm not a fan of basswood by any means, but I will play it and make my judgments from that. I'm more concerned that the fretwork and overall construction of the guitar is good at this point. 

I think Ibanez should consider using Adler in some of the RGs or even Ash, but that seems like a mute point now, because they definitely aren't listening to that complaint lol.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 7, 2009)

TMM said:


> We don't even know the price yet. That said, so is the RG1527 brand new. Just wait till some kid's parents buy it for them, and they don't like it, so you can buy it on eBay.



I've been told the price. Some websites actually have prices for the gutiars.

http://voo-du.blogspot.com/2008/12/ibanez-guitars-2009.html


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 7, 2009)

Good god I'm sick of the basswood negativity on this forum. It's an Ibanez, their reputation is built on the RG550, and original Jem777 series, which were all fucking *basswood*! 

There's nothing wrong with it, and personally I think my basswood RGs stomp my mahogany Schecter for tone.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 7, 2009)

Exactly. ^^



Basswood sounds fine (read great). Christ, i was just playing on my RG2077xl and it's basswood, and it sounds lovely.



Gaz


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 7, 2009)

It appears so far that US list price is about $265.68 higher than the current US list price for the current 1527 model so its possible it could end up being $200 or so more than the current price of $1000 but we shall see. My guess is its going to be $1199.99 but thats just a guess. Will be interesting to see what Ibanez does with their prices. They explained the rapid and extreme increase in gasoline prices to be the main reason for their raising of prices this past summer and since about a month after they did it, gasoline prices have plummeted. Granted gas prices will go back up but hopefully Ibanez wont go too expensive right off the bat. If Ibanez charges $1200 for this guitar, then every 5 they sell will make up for the 1 they dont cause prices are too high. Obviously they arent trying to keep prices down. Regardless, its a beautiful guitar but I will be staying away from purchasing because of the Basswood. I know I wont record or play live with it for that reason so it wont be worth buying for me but I cant wait to play it.


----------



## AgentWalrus (Jan 7, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> If it was mahogany and had a fixed bridge, I'd consider buying it.



bwhaha if it was a prs with a 12 string bridge made of gold maybe i would consider buying it


----------



## nikt (Jan 7, 2009)

I just want that neck


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 7, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> It appears so far that US list price is about $265.68 higher than the current US list price for the current 1527 model so its possible it could end up being $200 or so more than the current price of $1000 but we shall see. My guess is its going to be $1199.99 but thats just a guess. Will be interesting to see what Ibanez does with their prices. They explained the rapid and extreme increase in gasoline prices to be the main reason for their raising of prices this past summer and since about a month after they did it, gasoline prices have plummeted. Granted gas prices will go back up but hopefully Ibanez wont go too expensive right off the bat. If Ibanez charges $1200 for this guitar, then every 5 they sell will make up for the 1 they dont cause prices are too high. Obviously they arent trying to keep prices down. Regardless, its a beautiful guitar but I will be staying away from purchasing because of the Basswood. I know I wont record or play live with it for that reason so it wont be worth buying for me but I cant wait to play it.



Care to give a reference for the supposed price?


----------



## renzoip (Jan 7, 2009)

I almost reminds me of Michael Romeo's Caparison which is a good thing!


----------



## Korngod (Jan 7, 2009)

I seriously need to play a guitar with a maple board, all i hear is good things about them but never bothered to try one out, out of all the guitars ive ever played.


----------



## cyril v (Jan 7, 2009)

damn the misleading name... I assumed with the 1527*M*, that it was mahogony. what the hell is that about if it doesn't denote mahog?. nice neck though.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Jan 7, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> Good god I'm sick of the basswood negativity on this forum. It's an Ibanez, their reputation is built on the RG550, and original Jem777 series, which were all fucking *basswood*!



Agreed 100%.

That's a great looking guitar, and I'm sure it sounds great too.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Below is where I got the idea US list could be $1599 
Electric Echoes: Ibanez guitars 2009
Below is where it states the current list price as being $1333.32 but you have to select 'compare this model' located at top of page, then 'add RG1527' located near top of page and it should tell you near bottom of page what the list is
Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: RG1527
I forsee a price increase of $265.68 from what I can gather at this point


----------



## Joel (Jan 7, 2009)

HMM... i saw the 'M' on the end of it and in my naivity actually got excited thinking it meant a mahogany; oh well!

And some people here are complaining about black headstock with white body but tbh i honestly think that the black headstock look good


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Actually I may buy one and put the neck on a K7 for sure. Would look killer with blue or grey. Im actually thinking they made the headstock black because they knew we wouldnt like Basswood and that some of us may put the neck on something else, therefore leaving it the neutral color of black. Could Ibanez actually be smarter than any of us are aware of by purposefully leaving the headstock a neutral color? I do think that for every 1 person not buying it cause its Basswood there will be 5 buying it only for the neck or because it has a pretty galaxy white body. Since its Basswood and I wont need the body, I want a neutral black headstock. If the body was Mahogany, then I would want the headstock to be matching because it would remain attached.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 7, 2009)

maple fretboard = 
black headstock = 
white body = 
basswood body = 
not caring if body is destroyed = 
new alder body = 
non-ibanez pickups = 

seems like win to me lol


----------



## cyril v (Jan 7, 2009)

What is up with the basswood defense force? Just because people want something other than barebones shouldn't be seen as a negative, complain away IMO.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 7, 2009)

cyril v said:


> damn the misleading name... I assumed with the 1527*M*, that it was mahogony. what the hell is that about if it doesn't denote mahog?. nice neck though.




The M denotes the *M*aple neck.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 7, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> Good god I'm sick of the basswood negativity on this forum. It's an Ibanez, their reputation is built on the RG550, and original Jem777 series, which were all fucking *basswood*!
> 
> There's nothing wrong with it, and personally I think my basswood RGs stomp my mahogany Schecter for tone.


----------



## jski7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> Good god I'm sick of the basswood negativity on this forum. It's an Ibanez, their reputation is built on the RG550, and original Jem777 series, which were all fucking *basswood*!
> 
> There's nothing wrong with it, and personally I think my basswood RGs stomp my mahogany Schecter for tone.



Happens all the time, you know that . Someone hears something from someone they believe to be credible, and automatically it becomes fact, and therefore their opinion. All of this occurs regardless of whether or not that person has any personal experience with the subject at hand. The Apex1/K7 inlay and Ibanez vs. Schecter debates are some prime examples of a handful of people having valid points while others pile on the bandwagon for the sake of wanting to stir the pot.

As far as the new Ibanez 7s', I'm just happy to see more options being put out there.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2009)

None of the new guiatsr really excite me :/


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone know what pickups are going in it yet? Or what you will be puttin in it?


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh boy, looking forward to this bad boy. 

Gonna be shipping out all my guitars to make this guitar mine, I've been dreaming for a maple necked 7 stringer for AGES. Damn Loomis is too expensive in UK for a Korean job and the thick neck = .

w00t!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 7, 2009)

GazPots said:


> I've been told the price. Some websites actually have prices for the gutiars.
> 
> http://voo-du.blogspot.com/2008/12/ibanez-guitars-2009.html


thanks for the link!!!

"Of particular note this year is the reintroduction in several standard models of the Super Wizard neck profile. It is advertised as an exact reproduction of the original RG550 Wizard neck from 1987 (17mm/19mm at 1st/12th fret)."





leonardo7 said:


> Anyone know what pickups are going in it yet? Or what you will be puttin in it?



The RG3570Z and RG3550Z both feature Dimarzio pickups (Tone Zone/True Velvet/Air Norton)


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 7, 2009)

If it were made of swamp ash...
And that headstock was white...

Yeah, they never get it quite right, do they?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 7, 2009)

Meh... so close, yet so far. They do have a lot of cool new 6-string models at least.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Maple neck, Maple fretboard, Basswood body=Very Bright tone.


----------



## killiansguitar (Jan 7, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> And to be honest I think the headstock is better black, too much white otherwise





arktan said:


> And you know what? I like that guitar. A white headstock would simply be too much. It looks classy right there how it is.



I think these look 12 times better with black headstocks. If the headstock was white as well, it would look like the guitar fell in a bath of bleach...just too much white/maple going on.



Thin_Ice_77 said:


> If it was mahogany and had a fixed bridge, I'd consider buying it.



If it had a fixed bridge and the body was mahogany, this would be the guitar to get me back into 7 strings.



cyril v said:


> damn the misleading name... I assumed with the 1527*M*, that it was mahogony. what the hell is that about if it doesn't denote mahog?. nice neck though.



Maybe i'm just full of shit and have a piss poor memory, but if i recall, Ibanezs' designation for mahogany bodies is "MH", not "M". I had an RG570MH years and years ago that had a mahogany body and "MH" was the designation for mahogany body.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 7, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> Good god I'm sick of the basswood negativity on this forum. It's an Ibanez, their reputation is built on the RG550, and original Jem777 series, which were all fucking *basswood*!
> 
> There's nothing wrong with it, and personally I think my basswood RGs stomp my mahogany Schecter for tone.



That's all well and good but how many basswood 7's have they put out already? How many non-basswood 7's (other than the odd-shaped xiphos, not everyone wants an "extreme" shape for their guitar ) does Ibanez currently have in their lineup?  It's more about choices within their lineup, or rather the lack-thereof man. I'm not complaining about the tone of basswood, I'm just sick of them sticking with that as the only RG-shaped 7 tonewood.


----------



## killiansguitar (Jan 7, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> Maple neck, Maple fretboard, Basswood body=Very Bright tone.



Exactly. Thats why i'd rather a Mahogany body instead of Basswood to offset this fact.

Que all the people bitching about how the type of wood doesnt affect the tone that much.


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm not complaining about the tone of basswood, I'm just sick of them sticking with that as the only RG-shaped 7 tonewood.



Yep.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 7, 2009)

killiansguitar said:


> Exactly. Thats why i'd rather a Mahogany body instead of Basswood to offset this fact.
> 
> Que all the people bitching about how the type of wood doesnt affect the tone that much.



+1 That's why I was saying mahogany would be good (little warmth to keep it from getting brittle) or swamp ash which works well with the tone of a maple neck/fretboard combo on a 7-string in my experience with my last Carvin 7.


----------



## JMP2203 (Jan 7, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> Good god I'm sick of the basswood negativity on this forum. It's an Ibanez, their reputation is built on the RG550, and original Jem777 series, which were all fucking *basswood*!
> 
> There's nothing wrong with it, and personally I think my basswood RGs stomp my mahogany Schecter for tone.



+1


----------



## jski7 (Jan 7, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> That's all well and good but how many basswood 7's have they put out already? How many non-basswood 7's (other than the odd-shaped xiphos, not everyone wants an "extreme" shape for their guitar ) does Ibanez currently have in their lineup?  It's more about choices within their lineup, or rather the lack-thereof man. I'm not complaining about the tone of basswood, I'm just sick of them sticking with that as the only RG-shaped 7 tonewood.



By my count, currently, Ibanez has 4 mahogany 7s in production now, and 2 basswood 7s. Apex 1 & 2, and S7320 as well as the Xiphos are mahogany, and the 1527 and 7321 are basswood. But, to be fair, I DO prefer mahogany. I'm just happy that options are starting to appear as far as Ibanez goes. It's not all "black, black, and black, and rosewood" this year.


----------



## sepherus (Jan 7, 2009)

How about an alder bodied RG7? they hardly make ANY alder gutiars at all. 

I do like the guitar though. Maple boards are pretty sexy, and I do like th galaxy white. I suppose if i were to bother buying one i could throw a X2N in it. Really the only pickup i like in basswood thus far.


----------



## Aaron (Jan 7, 2009)

Any word on the new hardtail 7


----------



## Xaios (Jan 7, 2009)

jski7 said:


> By my count, currently, Ibanez has 4 mahogany 7s in production now, and 2 basswood 7s. Apex 1 & 2, and S7320 as well as the Xiphos are mahogany, and the 1527 and 7321 are basswood. But, to be fair, I DO prefer mahogany. I'm just happy that options are starting to appear as far as Ibanez goes. It's not all "black, black, and black, and rosewood" this year.



You can add a couple J-Customs to that list of Mahogany bodied RG's if you're willing to go on the foreign market too. They're not on the website, but I understand that they're still in production.

By the same token, you can also add the RG7EF2, which is basswood with EMGs.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 7, 2009)

jski7 said:


> By my count, currently, Ibanez has 4 mahogany 7s in production now, and 2 basswood 7s. Apex 1 & 2, and S7320 as well as the Xiphos are mahogany, and the 1527 and 7321 are basswood. But, to be fair, I DO prefer mahogany. I'm just happy that options are starting to appear as far as Ibanez goes. It's not all "black, black, and black, and rosewood" this year.



I should have clarified that I meant new models (think they were changing the bevels on the Xiphos 7 but that's the only "new" mahogany 7 they're supposed to be putting out this year...) made out of mahogany. Plus the Munky sigs I don't really consider at all because they are geared towards a specific audience, one being a cheap (both in price and IMO quality) and one being pretty expensive for what it is.  The S7 is nice but I like the RG body better and was hoping they would release another RG7 that was not a sig model missing knobs or in odd paint choices. The 1527M would be awesome if they were using a different material for the body IMO, that's all I'm saying. Not bashing tone (in fact I think hardly ANYONE said anything about it sounding bad ) just wishing they had more options this year rather than regurgitating the same model they always put out with a different fretboard considering it's literally just a 1527 in a different color with a maple board. You shouldn't have to import a J Custom to get a 7-string Ibanez with a maple top and a mahogany body...


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 7, 2009)

sepherus said:


> How about an alder bodied RG7?


----------



## Shinto (Jan 7, 2009)

sepherus said:


> How about an alder bodied RG7? they hardly make ANY alder gutiars at all.


Jackson uses alder for most of their guitars, but since they only make one 7 Ibanez might as well give it a try...


----------



## jski7 (Jan 7, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> I should have clarified that I meant new models (think they were changing the bevels on the Xiphos 7 but that's the only "new" mahogany 7 they're supposed to be putting out this year...) made out of mahogany. Plus the Munky sigs I don't really consider at all because they are geared towards a specific audience, one being a cheap (both in price and IMO quality) and one being pretty expensive for what it is.  The S7 is nice but I like the RG body better and was hoping they would release another RG7 that was not a sig model missing knobs or in odd paint choices. The 1527M would be awesome if they were using a different material for the body IMO, that's all I'm saying. Not bashing tone (in fact I think hardly ANYONE said anything about it sounding bad ) just wishing they had more options this year rather than regurgitating the same model they always put out with a different fretboard considering it's literally just a 1527 in a different color with a maple board. You shouldn't have to import a J Custom to get a 7-string Ibanez with a maple top and a mahogany body...



^^^^^^^^
All true. My main deal is that it's been far too long that we've been left with no options, and now that a few are on the table, _some_ want to bitch because they aren't to _their_ specs. Clearly, you aren't one of those guys, as you've put up fairly solid points . My complaint lies with those who think that it's gotta be their "signature model" for it to be worthy. At any rate, a few options is a step in the right direction, we just haven't fully arrived yet.


----------



## buffa d (Jan 7, 2009)

And I JUST bought a white 7620 + a set of cold sweats..
maple fretboard...


----------



## Korngod (Jan 7, 2009)

jski7 said:


> By my count, currently, Ibanez has 4 mahogany 7s in production now, and 2 basswood 7s. Apex 1 & 2, and S7320 as well as the Xiphos are mahogany, and the 1527 and 7321 are basswood. But, to be fair, I DO prefer mahogany. I'm just happy that options are starting to appear as far as Ibanez goes. It's not all "black, black, and black, and rosewood" this year.



so the universe is gone?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 7, 2009)

jski7 said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> All true. My main deal is that it's been far too long that we've been left with no options, and now that a few are on the table, _some_ want to bitch because they aren't to _their_ specs.


Haha, I think I'm one of those people. I find at least one thing wrong with every new 7 string that Ibanez release.

S7320- Black, only 22 frets, trem
RG7321- Basswood, black
RG1527- Basswood, trem
Xiphos- Silly shape
Apex 1- Ugly finish (although I'm probably gonna get one tbh)

I just wish Ibanez would bring out a non-basswood, hardtail RG. They need to start using TOM bridges more as well.


----------



## Korngod (Jan 7, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Haha, I think I'm one of those people. I find at least one thing wrong with every new 7 string that Ibanez release.
> 
> S7320- Black, only 22 frets, trem
> RG7321- Basswood, black
> ...



the RG321 comes in mahogany i dont see why the 7321 cant


----------



## killiansguitar (Jan 7, 2009)

You guys might not wanna bash Basswood....but i sure will! Fuck Basswood!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 7, 2009)

Korngod said:


> so the universe is gone?



Nah, UV is still there.


----------



## TaronKeim (Jan 7, 2009)

Blackouts/Black Pickguard... and she is mine.

_TJK*


----------



## Korngod (Jan 7, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Nah, UV is still there.



i was gonna say... its about time for a re-design eh? the new one is alright but id like to see what else they could come up with.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 7, 2009)

With a white headstock I agree it would be too white. Its kinda like the earlier model of my 2570, the matching headstock made it too silver.

Basswood or Mahogany I dont really care


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 7, 2009)

jski7 said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> All true. My main deal is that it's been far too long that we've been left with no options, and now that a few are on the table, _some_ want to bitch because they aren't to _their_ specs. Clearly, you aren't one of those guys, as you've put up fairly solid points . My complaint lies with those who think that it's gotta be their "signature model" for it to be worthy. At any rate, a few options is a step in the right direction, we just haven't fully arrived yet.



Holy shit. Post more


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 7, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Holy shit. Post more



Agreed


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jan 7, 2009)

when will it be available


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Jan 7, 2009)

playstopause said:


> -Image of RG1527M-



Shit, there goes paying off my credit cards.  I'm so buying one of these, regardless of the basswood body. I'd prefer ash or alder myself, but I get the feeling they won't make this model for too long, and I'm sure as hell not going to wait and see if they improve it.


----------



## jski7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Holy shit. Post more



LOL! I'll try. Things are calming down for me so I'm sure I'll be 'round more.


----------



## guy_in_a_band357 (Jan 7, 2009)

Pure sickness.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't like it because it's not made from ancient chinese oak, mystical space-wood from Ganymede, which is Jupiter's largest moon, and the cross of Christ, with a truss rod made from shards of Excalibur. And the headstock doesn't match to boot. Such dissapointment.







J/k.


I don't know if I'll buy one, but it gets my .


----------



## Solstafir (Jan 7, 2009)

if the guitars plays good ans sounds mice to me, i don;t give a damn if it was plywood. 
On the subject.. what would the maple board make it sound like??

(i'm in the market for an RG1527, and repainting the headstock is an option I wouldn;t mind, i like to "mess" with my guitars a lot)


----------



## cyril v (Jan 7, 2009)

I wish I could just buy the neck... lol


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 7, 2009)

anybody know any good ibanez dealers?


----------



## Xaios (Jan 7, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> anybody know any good ibanez dealers?



Well, the guy that used to sell Ibby up here gave me my RG1527 for cost, but he retired and closed shop. =\


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 7, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> That's all well and good but how many basswood 7's have they put out already? How many non-basswood 7's (other than the odd-shaped xiphos, not everyone wants an "extreme" shape for their guitar ) does Ibanez currently have in their lineup?  It's more about choices within their lineup, or rather the lack-thereof man. I'm not complaining about the tone of basswood, I'm just sick of them sticking with that as the only RG-shaped 7 tonewood.



I'm just saying not to be surprised, this is Ibanez. 90% of all the RGs ever are made out of basswood.

Aren't both Korn models mahogany? And the S7320? That would mean there are more MH(4) 7s from Ibanez than basswood(3) ones. 

I don't have a problem with people liking mahogany over basswood, but the whining and "fail" mentality is crap. 

The lack of any extended scale 7 at all from them in the US is a far bigger deal than an RG being basswood, IMO.


----------



## Harry (Jan 7, 2009)

killiansguitar said:


> You guys might not wanna bash Basswood....but i sure will! Fuck Basswood!


----------



## Bygde (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm getting my worst case of GAS ever. I need to get one of these!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 7, 2009)

The only things I don't like about it are the basswood body and the black headstock.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 7, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> anybody know any good ibanez dealers?



Rich Harris at Ibanez Rules, if you get a guitar from him make sure to get the Platinum package because his setup is the best thing you will have in your life. But he isnt an authorized dealer so he makes his own warranty.

"IBANEZ RULES!!" - Ibanez Guitars - New and Used


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 7, 2009)

Jzbass25 said:


> Rich Harris at Ibanez Rules, if you get a guitar from him make sure to get the Platinum package because his setup is the best thing you will have in your life. But he isnt an authorized dealer so he makes his own warranty.
> 
> "IBANEZ RULES!!" - Ibanez Guitars - New and Used


man the guitar's expensive enough, I want a deal  not to actually pay list price


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 7, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> man the guitar's expensive enough, I want a deal  not to actually pay list price



Pay with cash and its cheaper lol, but the real question you have to ask yourself is, do I just want another guitar with factory setup >_< or do I want a guitar that may be a little more expensive than what musician's friend sells but has locking studs, amazing fret dress and the best overall setup and feel of any guitar I have owned. 

To me thats an easy choice but I guess before I got my Rg2570 from him I was skeptical, but the Jemsiters swore by him so I went for it and I've never been happier.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 7, 2009)

If I were actually going to get one (and probably quite a few others) I'd get a body made of a wood worth something made for me (or do it myself) so the setup would be a waste.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 8, 2009)

Neh the whole black headstock on a white body is weird.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 8, 2009)

Actually, Rich is an authorized dealer now.


----------



## paintkilz (Jan 8, 2009)

i wonder if ams will get this so i can get it with the payment plan options..


----------



## Aaron (Jan 8, 2009)

I bet they will


----------



## GazPots (Jan 8, 2009)

Jzbass25 said:


> Rich Harris at Ibanez Rules, if you get a guitar from him make sure to get the Platinum package because his setup is the best thing you will have in your life. *But he isnt an authorized dealer so he makes his own warranty.*
> 
> "IBANEZ RULES!!" - Ibanez Guitars - New and Used





Xaios said:


> Actually, Rich is an authorized dealer now.




^^^

Yep, this man speaketh the truth.


----------



## amonb (Jan 8, 2009)

Other than the headstock I think it looks frickin sweet... love the maple neck with the simple dots.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 8, 2009)

So... more or less when will the new guitars hit the streets?

Rich Harris seems like a cool dude that knows his shit. Maybe his set-ups are top notch but I think there's better deals to be had elsewhere online.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 8, 2009)

Basswood


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 8, 2009)

killiansguitar said:


> You guys might not wanna bash Basswood....but i sure will! Fuck Basswood!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 8, 2009)

Jzbass25 said:


> Pay with cash and its cheaper lol, but the real question you have to ask yourself is, do I just want another guitar with factory setup >_< or do I want a guitar that may be a little more expensive than what musician's friend sells but has locking studs, amazing fret dress and the best overall setup and feel of any guitar I have owned.
> 
> To me thats an easy choice but I guess before I got my Rg2570 from him I was skeptical, but the Jemsiters swore by him so I went for it and I've never been happier.



I'd do my own set up, and if it needed it, fretwork done locally for 100$ or so, and save 600$ off of his shitty 1600$ UV's.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 9, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> I'd do my own set up, and if it needed it, fretwork done locally for 100$ or so, and save 600$ off of his shitty 1600$ UV's.



You can do what you want, I am just trying to tell you guys about a place to get amazing setups. I'm sure there are others that can do the same, but Rich does know his Ibanez 

I'm just looking out for other players because I know how it is to have the guitar just right.

But I do understand about getting deals, especially with money so tight lately


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jan 9, 2009)

the only problem I have with buying from Ibanezrules, is ideally, I'd like to get my guitar set up AFTER it gets thrown around by UPS across the country.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 9, 2009)

sigh
fail


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 9, 2009)

winterlover said:


> sigh
> fail



Care to elaborate?


----------



## loktide (Jan 9, 2009)

i'm not too keen on the design, but a maple FB is a really nice feature 

also, i really don't get this "baswood = crap" attitude... a basswood guitar can sound great when suited with the right pickups (like a evo7). i see absolutely no problem with it being basswood. I still wish ibanez would offer 7s in different tonewoods, though.


----------



## Anton (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope they're gonna offer it in a few colors...fucking black headstock and the damn basswood again......at least they gave it a maple fretboard and a whammy


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 9, 2009)

Anton said:


> I hope they're gonna offer it in a few colors...fucking black headstock and the damn basswood again......at least they gave it a maple fretboard and a whammy



It always had a tremolo system. In fact the only difference is the Maple fretboard and Galaxy White paint.


----------



## jski7 (Jan 9, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> I'd do my own set up, and if it needed it, fretwork done locally for 100$ or so, and save 600$ off of his shitty 1600$ UV's.



I usually do my own as well, and I'm now "in the biz" so I can get my guitars direct from Hoshino, but to be fair, I got my Apex from Rich and payed $1 more than retail for it. I literally only payed a dollar over what AMS, MF/GC, and SamAsh had listed. I had the money at hand at the time, and I guess I was curious about all the hype regarding Rich, so I went with him. Awesome work, and a good price considering the work he put in, but yeah, saving some coin and working it out yourself is respectable as well. Seems to be that fretwork is the only problem for most DIYer's.


----------



## Anton (Jan 9, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> It always had a tremolo system. In fact the only difference is the Maple fretboard and Galaxy White paint.



Well they could have done a slightly different version of the re7321 and then it wouldn't have a trem :-\


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 9, 2009)

the more I look at the pics, even though it has a black headstock, the more I want one


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad the headstock is black. IMO with the white body and maple fretboard, it needs SOMETHING to contrast with, and I think hardware/headstock was a good way to go.

*sigh* If only it was mahogany/alder/virtually anything but basswood or plywood. 

Damn it ibby, you're so close to having something I'd buy. WHY IBBY, WHY?!?!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 9, 2009)

Everyone: Stop complaining about basswood. If you don't like it then don't buy it. There are now more Mahogany 7 strings available than there are Basswood. 

Mahogany:
APEX1
APEX2
XPT707FX
S7320
And the new Mahogany/Maple fixed-bridge RG.

Basswood:
RG1527
RG1527M
RG7321 (but this might not even be in production anymore)
UV777P


----------



## Xaios (Jan 9, 2009)

Indeed, that brings Ibanez' count of 7 strings available outside Japan up to a possible total of 9, which is pretty freaking good.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone notice the trem isn't cut long?

As in, not like:


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 9, 2009)

That's because they're two different trems. The Edge-Zero uses the same intonation tool as the ZR. Also, it might have a longer intonation range than the Edge-Pro.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 9, 2009)

^


Trespass said:


> Anyone notice the trem isn't cut long?
> 
> As in, not like:



But also the RG1527 was always like that, See?:


----------



## Xaios (Jan 9, 2009)

Hmm, interesting comparison. Looks like the bridge on the RG1527M is black, and not just cosmo.


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 9, 2009)

Damn cant wait for it to be released. Then I'm gonna strip the paint on the h/s and install a BKP.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 10, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Hmm, interesting comparison. Looks like the bridge on the RG1527M is black, and not just cosmo.



I didnt even noticed that


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 10, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> That's because they're two different trems. The Edge-Zero uses the same intonation tool as the ZR. Also, it might have a longer intonation range than the Edge-Pro.



I always thought the trem cut just looked longer on the Edge Zero guitars because it was the same route as the Edge Pro


----------



## Dylan S (Jan 10, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> I like it. Looks really clean w/ the maple fretboard.
> 
> 
> I notice a TON of people with a general distaste for Ibanez and their mainstay use of basswood. This is understandable. I have some rather exciting news for you guys coming up in the next few days...It will definitely please the bolt on superstrat guys.
> ...



Am I the only one intrigued by this post? 

I think the new 1527 is cool. I don't have a basswood guitar and I think I'd love it, but if it's going to cost a whole lot more than a regular 1527 then I don't think I'll get it.

I wonder what is in the pipeline for an RGA7? Wasn't there something said somewhere that Ibanez would make an RGA7 prototype for NAMM and if it gets enough hype they'll put it into production? I'd totally love one of those...


----------



## mustang-monk (Jan 10, 2009)

i like the maple FB but not keen on the white, especially with black headstock. if they offered maple on the noormal mirage blue 1527 id have to sell mine and buy a new maple one.


----------



## Ippon (Jan 10, 2009)

-K4G- said:


> Damn cant wait for it to be released. Then I'm gonna *strip the paint on the h/s* and install a BKP.


How do you get the logo back? Or do you work around it?

Thanks.


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 10, 2009)

Ippon said:


> How do you get the logo back? Or do you work around it?
> 
> Thanks.



make a new one.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ippon said:


> How do you get the logo back? Or do you work around it?
> 
> Thanks.



I imagine he'll sand it all off and put a new one on it


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jan 10, 2009)

I think the matched headstock would look really silly. But I wonder what a natural headstock would look like. mmmmmm natural headstocks


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 10, 2009)

Pewtershmit said:


> I think the matched headstock would look really silly. But I wonder what a natural headstock would look like. mmmmmm natural headstocks



Argh..should have kept me mouth shut..

Yeah, it would look cool. I hope they don't use 10 pieces of wood to make the headstock.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 10, 2009)

There are places that sell the Ibanez logo as a sticker and of course you could just have one laser cut for you by your local guy.


----------



## Ippon (Jan 10, 2009)

Ramsay777 said:


> I imagine he'll sand it all off and put a new one on it


I thought that was illegal, etc. I was looking at the Ibanez site and couldn't find something similar to Fender where they'll send you a replacement decal if you re-finished or need to replace a damaged logo.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 10, 2009)

Well unless the guy selling them was licensed then I imagine it would be illegal, I think that making your own for restoration purposes would be a completely different argument though and I doubt that Ibanez would be interested in chasing people who mod their guitar and replace the sticker.


----------



## Ippon (Jan 10, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Well unless the guy selling them was licensed then I imagine it would be illegal, I think that making your own for restoration purposes would be a completely different argument though and I doubt that Ibanez would be interested in chasing people who mod their guitar and replace the sticker.


Sounds fair.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jan 10, 2009)

once you purchase the guitar you can do anything you want with it! It's yours!


----------



## El Caco (Jan 10, 2009)

True but we were talking about reproducing an registered Trademark logo which technically is a


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 10, 2009)

What about reproducing a registered logo in the exact same location on the same unit? It could vary from country to country too. The black headstock just makes it all the more neutral when putting it on another Ibanez body. 4 days to go.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not even a lawyer in my own country so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 10, 2009)

Pewtershmit said:


> once you purchase the guitar you can do anything you want with it! It's yours!



Try telling that to software developers.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 10, 2009)

Pewtershmit said:


> I think the matched headstock would look really silly. But I wonder what a natural headstock would look like. mmmmmm natural headstocks



Don't know about natural maple...but a nice figured Rosewood cap on the headstock would be


----------



## Brendan G (Jan 10, 2009)

Very classy guitar, I may just have to get one...


----------



## Shinto (Jan 10, 2009)

Pewtershmit said:


> I think the matched headstock would look really silly. But I wonder what a natural headstock would look like. mmmmmm natural headstocks



It would look like the 7-string version of the Jackson DK2M, with an Ibanez headstock...


----------



## Dylan S (Jan 11, 2009)

I REALLY like the black headstock. I think if it had an ebony board then white would be cool, but with the maple I think the black headstock is a good contrast.

I just hope it doesn't cost heaps more than the regular 1527, because I think they are already slightly overpriced compared to schecters anyway.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dylan S said:


> I REALLY like the black headstock. I think if it had an ebony board then white would be cool, but with the maple I think the black headstock is a good contrast.
> 
> I just hope it doesn't cost heaps more than the regular 1527, because I think they are already slightly overpriced compared to schecters anyway.



I think Ibanez is having price raises in general so the regular 1527 and the 1527m will be the same price but slightly higher than last year. 
Also I like the feel of Ibanez much more than schecters so I don't mind paying the extra, but the Loomis is sexy


----------



## Dylan S (Jan 11, 2009)

Well I like both for different reasons, but in terms of specs, the Schecters seem to be a more 'get more for what you pay' kind of thing.

I don't hate on basswood very much because I've never owned a basswood guitar and all my guitars are mahogany, so having a basswood guitar with some passive pickups seems cool to me.

Having said that, I would love Ibanez forever if they brought out a reasonably priced RGA7.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dylan S said:


> Well I like both for different reasons, but in terms of specs, the Schecters seem to be a more 'get more for what you pay' kind of thing.
> 
> I don't hate on basswood very much because I've never owned a basswood guitar and all my guitars are mahogany, so having a basswood guitar with some passive pickups seems cool to me.
> 
> Having said that, I would love Ibanez forever if they brought out a reasonably priced RGA7.



YES an rga7 is what us at jemsite have been yelling at Hoshono about haha, I think Ibanez might start coming around. But if you want you could check out a cool dude named Jade Rose who is on jemsite. 

Jaden Rose Customs :: The Guitar Workshop

(don't mind his playing, he isn't a 7 stringer haha)

He answered our prayers for an rga7 haha, I want one soo bad, it would be much easier if Ibanez just made them though instead of shipping from UK


----------



## Dylan S (Jan 11, 2009)

That is cool.

There is a guy in Australia who makes custom RG clones at ETguitars, but I've e-mailed him a number of times over the last 4 months or maybe more, and he only replied once saying "yes we do those options, feel free to e-mail me your specs and I'll do a quote for you" and that's all he said.

It is disappointing because his prices were very reasonable and he did 27'' necks, along with a whole bunch of options that were great. It's like an Ibanez custom shop. 

I just want a decent RG.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes I talked to ETguitars many times, but not recently, I haven't seen him around jemsite so maybe he is really busy.


----------



## Spondus (Jan 12, 2009)

why couldnt the headstock just be white! it seems a bit of a shame to buy it and then immediately start sanding it...


----------



## technomancer (Jan 12, 2009)

Hopefully some guys buy some and part them out on the bay... I want one of those necks for something


----------



## Spondus (Jan 12, 2009)

its impossible to get ibanez 7 string parts in the UK  i would have a few plans for one of those necks though


----------



## GazPots (Jan 12, 2009)

Spondus said:


> its impossible to get ibanez 7 string parts in the UK  i would have a few plans for one of those necks though



Depends on what parts you are referring to.


----------



## Harry (Jan 13, 2009)

Dylan S said:


> That is cool.
> 
> There is a guy in Australia who makes custom RG clones at ETguitars, but I've e-mailed him a number of times over the last 4 months or maybe more, and he only replied once saying "yes we do those options, feel free to e-mail me your specs and I'll do a quote for you" and that's all he said.
> 
> ...



Weird, I've never heard of ET guitars, yet I browse guitar forums 4-7 hours a day
I'll check it out.


----------



## biggness (Jan 14, 2009)

Nah, you got it all wrong. Instead of painting the headstock white to match the body, how bouts painting the body 3-tone sunburst. I see it in my head now, and it keeps weaving in and out of my thoughts along with Natalie Portman and Scarlett Johansen playing Twister with me. Its gotta look good. Add about a year's worth of finger grime on that maple board and you are entering vintage death twang territory. I can't wait.


----------



## mustang-monk (Jan 14, 2009)

Spondus said:


> its impossible to get ibanez 7 string parts in the UK  i would have a few plans for one of those necks though



just contact an ibanez dealer and they can get parts fairly quick. if its in the distribution center its like a week-ish. if not i can be like a months wait but not too bad. but they dont like sending necks out incase you decide to build a counterfeit.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 16, 2009)

PICS!!! (from www.Ibanezrules.com)
























And the paint up close so you can see the "Galaxy" aspect of it (which is the white version of the RG2228's paint)


----------



## loktide (Jan 16, 2009)

it definitely looks hot in real pics. it's a shame the headstock paint doesn't match the body, though.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 16, 2009)

1600$? you gotta be kidding, I can get a custom for that money


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Jan 16, 2009)

That's not what they will sell for. Most likely the price will be around 1099-1199 USD.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 16, 2009)

ILd&#208;&#198;Mc&#186;&#179;;1345664 said:


> That's not what they will sell for. Most likely the price will be around 1099-1199 USD.



It's still stupidly overpriced 

The regular 1527 lists for 1333$ and this one lists for 1600$, so expect it for 1299$. Yeah, that's it folks, 300$ for a maple board...


----------



## Shinto (Jan 16, 2009)

Emperoff said:


> It's still stuipidly overpriced


The normal RG1527 is 1000USD new. It's not surprising, but I agree that it's overpriced.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 16, 2009)

You guys will get it cheaper then Japan will and that is with shipping and customs included, I'll say it before someone else does, if it's too expensive don't buy it.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 16, 2009)

Emperoff said:


> It's still stupidly overpriced



True. 

... And that's too bad, because it's looking way better in the real pics imo. I'm starting to like it.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm fucking loving it now after seeing the real pics.


Question is do i wait to see if it sticks around and hence gets cheaper for the ebay deal or do i jump in new for more?


Decisions.......


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 16, 2009)

I really like it. If it didn't have a trem, I'd get it in a second.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 16, 2009)

looks nicer than the blue rg1527 to me, should be the same price though


----------



## BurialWithin (Jan 16, 2009)

no thanks that thing is ugly and it's probably overpriced ..... I'm happy with my RGT6, 7620, and 7621 murder weapon. NO MORE PRODUCTION GUITARS FOR ME, specially ibanez


----------



## Xaios (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone else notice in the pic that the RG1527 RB is now $1599 list too?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 16, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Anyone else notice in the pic that the RG1527 RB is now $1599 list too?



Yea, I know which one I'd rather get


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you guys think the maple fretboard might complement the basswood better than rosewood? Basswood tends to be smooth and warm, and maple tends to be bright and punchy, right?


----------



## Jazzedout (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, judging from my maple boarded RG550 it would complement the basswood just fine!


----------



## GazPots (Jan 17, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> Do you guys think the maple fretboard might complement the basswood better than rosewood? Basswood tends to be smooth and warm, and maple tends to be bright and punchy, right?





Don't be ridiculous. If its not got a trace of mahogany in it, it's deemed a Fail.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 17, 2009)

Just like the UV7GR


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 17, 2009)

Damn, BOTH of you got the RG2027X?


----------



## GazPots (Jan 17, 2009)

s7eve has a 2127x aswell as the 2027x


----------



## liamh (Jan 17, 2009)

Perfect!


----------



## Solstafir (Jan 17, 2009)

It's a $400 boost, ffs. Are they bulletproof now or sth?


----------



## El Caco (Jan 17, 2009)

And Gary has a DBK 

Wanna swap Gary


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 17, 2009)

If this thing was going to be a reasonable price, I'd consider getting it. The new 7321 is looking more appealing at the moment though.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 17, 2009)

I know this may sound stupid, but is the RG1527M an USA and Japanese shore release only? It's not on the UK website and I'm dying to try one (and eventually buy) out!


----------



## GazPots (Jan 17, 2009)

I highly suspect its a US model only. Still we can import it over if we desire although Mr Customs will likely rape us silly.




s7eve said:


> And Gary has a DBK
> 
> Wanna swap Gary




Erm, lemme see..............





Nah.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 18, 2009)

Bastard 

It's cool I just bought something off the bay that I have been wanting for a while so until that arrives I'm good


----------



## GazPots (Jan 18, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Bastard
> 
> It's cool I just bought something off the bay that I have been wanting for a while so until that arrives I'm good





Picstory upon arival? 

I hope so.....




I was actually trying to buy an Ibanez 12 string RT452 (looks just like an RG with 12 strings) on ebay but alas the seller didnt respond about my shipping question.


----------



## Solstafir (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd take the maple neck and put it back on the RB model

Oh, wait.. they're bolt on, i can do that!!!


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 18, 2009)

Please tell me they aren't raising the price on the RB model again...


----------



## El Caco (Jan 18, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Picstory upon arival?





Originally the seller told me he wouldn't be able to ship it until the 23rd and I was a little worried but he has told me he can send it this morning so hopefully it should be here this week . I always stress out over purchases of this type from eBay, hopefully it will arrive in good condition. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 18, 2009)

Here's some real pictures of the RG1527M.

I copied these from Ibanezrules.com, I hope Rich doesn't get pissed at me.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 19, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> Here's some real pictures of the RG1527M.
> 
> I copied these from Ibanezrules.com, I hope Rich doesn't get pissed at me.



 You're 2 pages late dude. 


Also rich openly promoted sifting through his namm pictures on jemsite so its safe.


----------

